# Blackbeard Creek



## shooterguy71 (Aug 6, 2016)

Anyone ever have any luck in Blackbeard Creek on the south side of St. Cats?


----------



## Bream Pole (Aug 7, 2016)

Are you talking about the Blackbeard that runs behind Blackbeard Island?  If so there is good fishing for whiting, bass and trout and probably flounder, but never targeted flounder.  Been a few years since I was in there.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 8, 2016)

Blackbeard creek doesn't touch St. Cats island.  look at another map instead of Google Maps.  Google maps doesn't have correct creek names in that area.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Aug 8, 2016)

the one that runs into blackbeard Island comes to a dock where i caught a slot red and sheepshead in the fall but it not my usual fishing ground


----------



## Redman54 (Aug 11, 2016)

Pull up a nautical chart and get the correct name of the creek or river you are asking about and I may can help. Blackbeard creek splits Sapelo Island and Blackbeard Island and runs from Sapelo Sound to Cabretta Inlet on the Atlantic.


----------

